# Anyone any experience of Bespoke Investments Ltd



## RedSox1882 (24 Mar 2010)

Anyone any experience of Bespoke Investments Ltd?  They have a Bespoke Secure Absolute Bond Series II ending Friday 26ht and wonder if anyone has experience or invested in similar products from this company.  Thanks.


----------



## Sunny (24 Mar 2010)

They are regulated here

[broken link removed]


----------



## callybags (24 Mar 2010)

The company was only incorporated on 24th November 2008 and has an issued Share Capital of €3.

I would be very reluctant to entrust any money with it.


----------



## RedSox1882 (24 Mar 2010)

Thanks.  I did a search on AAM and could not find anything.  

I also did an online search and was unable to find anything of concrete other than newspaper advertising.  

This particular Bond has two Capital security options/returns over 3.5 years.  Capital is guaranteed either 100% or 90% with participation rate of 100% or 250% respectively.  With no cap on investment return.  Bond is with Ulster Bank and participates in the BNP Paribas Platinum Series 2 index

All very attractive, but I am suspicious that I am unable to find any details other than their own website.


----------



## mercman (24 Mar 2010)

RedSox1882 said:


> I also did an online search and was unable to find anything of concrete other than newspaper advertising.



You have answered your own suspicions.


----------



## John555 (25 Mar 2010)

Readers I am John McDonnell, MD of Bespoke Investments Limited.  This dialogue in this forum has just been forwarded on to me so I decided to register.  I can assure this forum the company is an authorised advisor regulated by the Financial regulator in Ireland. Yes we are small, niche player and this is our fifth product offering since we were formed in 2008 and the first product we have advertised heavily in the marketplace.  Please note that clients are investing their monies with Ulster Bank, Bespoke have simply created the product for the intermediary market we get paid a fee for placing the investment. The bond is a deposit based structure with Ulster Bank, all monies are made payable to Ulster Bank and the funds do not leave Ulster Bank and it is Ulster Bank providing the guarantee, not Bespoke. If people like the investment it we can put them in contact with a financial advisor on our panel depending on where they live, if they don't then fine.  However it is anything but a scam.  Thank you to Red Sox 1882 for your interest in our product.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Mar 2011)

This company was also discussed in this thread on askaboutmoney


----------

